
Popcorn Time for the web permanently shuts down - cgtyoder
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/20/9576803/browser-popcorn-shuts-down
======
joopxiv
The qualification 'permanently' might be a bit premature...

 _He might also open source the code behind Browser Popcorn, so it 's possible
that another developer will revive it in the future._

